# adding headlight to a hs828...



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can I add an headlight kit to my hs828? Its an 120v electric start and it has a single wire coming from behind the starter with a plug and it appears to possibly be for a headlight. I have a meter but not sure what voltage it should put out. Thanks!!


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

hoping [email protected] will chime in on this one too!! Hint hint!! Thanks again for the Hydro help. I think you saved me one serious headache!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, Honda offers a accessory worklight kit for the HS828, Part Number 06350-768-000AH. MSRP = $50.49. Google it to find online, or use this link to find your local dealer.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

I double check edmto make sure the wire was putting out voltage. Does 18v AC sound about right? Thanks just want to make sure I can't return the kit once ordered.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

gb387 said:


> I double check edmto make sure the wire was putting out voltage. Does 18v AC sound about right? Thanks just want to make sure I can't return the kit once ordered.


Yes, with the load of the lamp connected, should drop a bit closer to 12-13V. Sounds okay.

Keep the throttle set to FAST to get maximum output of the bulb.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!! Kind of what I figured but wanted to double check I had all my info right.


----------

